# Domane: 2013 4.5 vs 2014 4.3



## nesdog (Jul 15, 2004)

Rode the bike and found it to be the smoothest machine I've ever been on. Note I'm coming from a 10 year old Giant OCR2 upgraded with Ultegra shifters and RD. alum with carbon fork. 

I actually like the color scheme of the 4.3 better than the 4.5 black and white...that's the issue!

Its a trade off as the 4.3 is all 105 vs Ultegra. The 4.5 has a better wheel set but I can just move my William's 30 over. 

Prices are about the same as the 2013 is on close out. But I'm struggling with how much difference I'm giving up just going with 105. In real life, it's probably smallish. 

Just looking for some feedback, I guess.

Thanks...


----------



## bradkay (Nov 5, 2013)

I bought a 4.5 WSD last spring because I prefer the metallic rage red/white frame to the black/white. I ride a 52cm frame anyway and there is absolutely no difference in the frame between the man's version and the WSD version. The only changes are a narrower handlebar and a women's saddle. The latter works for me quite nicely - on a 45 mile test ride I took with the man's version I felt that the saddle was a touch too narrow and I find the WSD one to be absolutely comfortable (2000 miles on it so far). 

Of course if you need a 58cm or larger frame, this post is entirely meaningless...


----------



## mpre53 (Oct 25, 2011)

I don't have the specs readily available, but if I recall correctly, last year's 4.5 wasn't full Ultegra. I think it had a R-565 crank, and either a 105 or Tiagra cassette. It didn't have Ultegra brakes, either. Or the KVF frame.


----------



## nesdog (Jul 15, 2004)

mpre53 said:


> I don't have the specs readily available, but if I recall correctly, last year's 4.5 wasn't full Ultegra. I think it had a R-565 crank, and either a 105 or Tiagra cassette. It didn't have Ultegra brakes, either. Or the KVF frame.


You are correct. I just looked up the specs; last year had the R565, Ultegra FD,RD, 105 brake set and 11-28 cassette. 

The 4.3 has R565, 105 FD,RD, 105 brake set and Tiagra 12-30 cassette. Different wheels but I've no issue with part, as I mentioned. 

I don't mind the 12-30...I've got a ton of climbs where I live. 
So to get what I consider a more attractive looking paint job, I'm basically giving up Ultegra for 105 on the shifters, a one group downgrade that I'm hoping should be 'mostly' unnoticeable.


----------



## tihsepa (Nov 27, 2008)

Thats all up to you. I ride a 4.5 and love it. The only thing left is the frame, fork and ultegra components though. Its an awesome bike either way you go.


----------



## nesdog (Jul 15, 2004)

tihsepa said:


> Thats all up to you. I ride a 4.5 and love it. The only thing left is the frame, fork and ultegra components though. Its an awesome bike either way you go.


Well, frame and fork on the 4.3 and 4.5 should be identical, as far as I know.


----------



## tihsepa (Nov 27, 2008)

nesdog said:


> Well, frame and fork on the 4.3 and 4.5 should be identical, as far as I know.


I am sure they are.


----------



## mpre53 (Oct 25, 2011)

Here I go again, confusing the Madone and Domane. :lol:

The 4 series Madones have a new frame for 2014. The Domanes don't. 

Coming from a 10 year old Giant, I don't think you'd be giving up that much with 105 instead of 6700 Ultegra.


----------



## nesdog (Jul 15, 2004)

The Giant (OCR2) originally came with Tiagra shifters, FD and 105 RD. About 2008, someone I knew had an OCR1 spec'ed with Ultegra he was swapping out for something else. 

I grabbed those shifters, found a RD on EBay and went from there. The upgrade from Tiagra to Ultegra shifters was dramatic. I suspect today's 105 is just as good as that old Ultegra but it's the unknown so that's why I'm questioning it. Ha! bottom line is that I just like the blue/white better than the black/white combo and if the 105 shifts cleanly, I'll be happy.


----------



## bradkay (Nov 5, 2013)

My 2003 Klein has 105 shifters with an Ultegra rear derailleur (9sp) while my Domane 4.5 has both in Ultegra. Honestly I don't notice a huge difference in the performance of the shifters, bot work quite nicely. One thing I notice is that the new stuff seems to handle cross chaining okay, at least when on the small chainring.


----------



## Trek2.3 (Sep 13, 2009)

I have 5 Treks. I can tell no difference between the 105 gear set and the Ultegra. None.


----------



## Dunbar (Aug 8, 2010)

Trek2.3 said:


> I have 5 Treks. I can tell no difference between the 105 gear set and the Ultegra. None.


Yep, between 6700 Ultegra (2013) and 5700 105 (2014) I can feel zero difference and I've ridden both extensively. The new 2014 6800 Ultegra is supposed to be an entirely new animal though. Basically it appears Shimano has fixed the shift quality issues of the previous generation of groups with Dura Ace 9000 and Ultegra 6800.


----------



## nesdog (Jul 15, 2004)

Thanks for feedback....soon as I've got the bank account lined up, I'm doing a visit to the LBS. Just to satisfy my curiosity though, I may have to drop by the Spec. dealer to test a Roubaix. It would have to be a dramatic ride for me to go there instead of the Trek.

(edit): I just read that the Spec in my price range probably weighs more than the 4.3. Okay. maybe sticking with Trek! Anyone know what the 4.3 tips the scale at? I'm guessing 18-1/2 maybe?


----------

